# "What? YOU think that you can photograph otters? Ha-ha-ha-ha-haaa!"



## LaFoto (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh well ... I tried.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 7, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!  It looks like they do not like you!  

Regardless I like that shot!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh Corinna, that picture is priceless!!!!!!!!! Love it!! They sooo look like they were grinning for your camera. :lmao: 

(Was the photo taken at Hagenbeck?)


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, I managed to get this one last Saturday, when Andreas, Sabine and I went there for the first of their Romantic Nights (second being next Saturday and third on the 18th, days one which I am "booked out" already).


----------



## Tolyk (Aug 7, 2007)

I like it LaFoto  Especially like the one in the middle


----------



## abraxas (Aug 7, 2007)

You got a belly laugh out of two of them.  Otter jokes are hard to tell.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, they saw me, had heard the news about The Lost Otter Photographer over in the UK by their friends before and his usual "otter lens" and then saw me ... and my lens, and my camera and myself.

And this was their reaction


----------



## gtkelly (Aug 7, 2007)

I am learning a lot about Otter behavior on this site. The problem is not the Photographer here.

The otters on the right are obviously male. And they have obviously forgotten some absolutely critical event and are being 'reminded' by the female otters at the top left.

You can see it in the eyes. As if they want a truck to jump under. Been there boys, been there...

(and nice shot - the different 'emotions' on the faces of the otters are priceless. I really like this one).


----------



## heip (Aug 7, 2007)

Hilarious!! Great capture.


----------



## julz (Aug 8, 2007)

angry otters!!! brill shot


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 8, 2007)

YAY !! Otters

like the 2 laughing Otters


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2007)

Where were you all day?
I was wondering and wondering and wondering when at last you'd show up! 
I mean, you must have had your ears ringing from my thinking of you when I detected the otters in the moat of the Orang Utan house of Hagenbeck's. I took the photos for you! (And got thus laughed at, imagine!!!) 



(You remain the unrivaled King of Otter Photography, and The Otters Of This World United seem to know this and "punish" anyone who tries to take their photos!)


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 8, 2007)

Dang, that one there in the middle looks like it could eat you alive


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2007)

I never felt any danger coming from them towards me, though. But loads and loads of ridicule :roll: ..........................!


----------



## hamburger (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm sure they know a good joke when they see one... *duckandrun* ;-)


----------



## grammaterri (Aug 25, 2007)

thanx for sharing them!

(and thanx for the tickle)


----------



## Holly (Aug 26, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> YAY !! Otters
> 
> like the 2 laughing Otters


 

O Are they laughing? I thought they were giving her the evil "YOU ARENT ANDY" expression!

You tried?? I think U did a darn good job!  I like the comp. of the otters and the way they arel ined up makes your eyes go through the photo.. Nice job


----------



## the real slim aidy (Aug 30, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH looks like there laughing


----------



## tpe (Aug 30, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh well ... I tried.


 
And what an encouraging result. I hope you are going to try again so well soon? Extreemy cute and the whole family too, it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 19, 2008)

You just gotta love that shot!  Nice one


----------



## keybq (Nov 19, 2008)

i really like that shot but i would of ran faster than i could ever run.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the expression especially the one in the middle.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, I felt thoroughly laughed at at the time!  Totally ridiculed, actually.
After all, it was my first meagre attempt to photograph otters (from a very safe distance, mind you!) after I had seen all those brilliant otter photos taken by lostprophet (it was before the time Overread started to step into lostprophet's shoes), so they MUST have thought "Ha-ha-haaa" when they saw me !!!


----------



## Overread (Nov 20, 2008)

> it was before the time Overread started to step into lostprophet's shoes


 
!!!!!
they are awfully big shoes - it might take me a long long time to fill them!


----------

